# Can we talk about Peter Sagan?



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

The man is on fire! 
It must be the EVO he's riding


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Well...it is a custom geometry frame...Basically a 54cm frame with a 58cm top tube. Having custom geometry on today's carbon bikes certainly can't hurt


----------



## fastev (Jan 4, 2010)

I was sure today was the day he would be beat. I'm not sure he can right now...


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

I was there today at a place we climb called Bagby. It's a great route. Lot's of climbing. Saw Sagan pass my team as we all cheered him on. The man is on fire. That's all I can say about that.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Let's see if he can keeps the yellow by end of tomorrow.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

Damn did he win stage 4 too!?!? Still at work and didn't catch it today


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

The guy is a natural cycling machine. Strong, fast, smart, calm and has the intuition few pro cyclists have. He's been on World Championship podiums in cyclocross and mountain biking too when he was younger. Winning races with his sister's bike in non-cycling street clothes...

I find it odd when commentator still say he's a talent for the future though, we've known about his speed and talent for a few seasons now, the future has arrived.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> I find it odd when commentator still say he's a talent for the future though, we've known about his speed and talent for a few seasons now, the future has arrived.


I'm guessing they mean that he's still pretty young (U23) and will develop to an even greater racer in the next few years if he keeps it up.


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

Another win today! Unbelievable! The Cannondale website should update his wins daily. They seem to be a few days behind.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

so much for boonen ,he came from behind and beat boonen,gotta watch him in the tour against cavendish,gotta be the bike,I love my caad 10 ,best bike Ive owned in a verrrrry long time


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Sagan will be the next classics king. Today's pipping of Booonen is just forshadowing.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm really curious to see how he'll stack up against Cav this July.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

ph0enix said:


> I'm really curious to see how he'll stack up against Cav this July.



I don't think he can match Cav w/ a lead out train. That isn't his specialty.


----------

